# Ski Rack/Roof Rack Mileage Decrease?



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Does anyone who has ski racks (or any type of roof rack) notice a decrease in their gas mileage on their buggies? I'm contemplating mounting my Yakima ski carriers, but noticed that they look very unaerodynamic. Also, are they noisy if left "permanantly" on top?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Turn the music up and you won't notice the wind noise. The day you start worring about little gas mileage decrease, is the day you shouldn't be thinking about driving. 16 mpg vs 17 mpg.. how much would you save? you blow all that and more on baits every fishing trip.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I think this is a valid concern and my suggestion is for you to put the racks on the car and give the car to me so you won't have that worry or problem.... Problem solved!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Haha, ya'll are real funny, you know that?  I know that the savings would be neglegible, but every little bit helps. Just because I'm a heathen that likes to burn dino juice and run over plovers doesn't mean I'm wasteful...I just like stretching my $$$ so I don't have to be ho'in on a budget  Besides, every little bit I save in gas I can spend making photo tutorials for the "Hooked on Phonics" members 

Oh, yeah, stay tuned...I've got a very interesting idea for a combo shovel, ax and Hi-Lift rack...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have had to use my truck this week for work. When I first got it in 98 I got 20MPG. 

I had to buy gas twice this week and with the rod rack and kayak on top I am still getting 20MPG.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

thats cuz your not rockin an american made truck clay.... da japaneese folk be smarter with the fuel mileage vehicles....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> thats cuz your not rockin an american made truck clay.... da japaneese folk be smarter with the fuel mileage vehicles....


yeah they definately see at a broader angle on fuel mileage.




Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a ski rack on my truck and to be honest I don't notice a difference..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've noticed NO difference in my XJ's mileage, with a permanent rack, and hauling 'yak(s). 

Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Just wondering*

Sorry, not trying to hijack this thread but what brand/type of rack do you use most often. Thanks. Jack


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Based on the recommendation from several members (I don't like to be the field tester for anything...I go with what works best ), I got the Yakima Big Powderhound along with a pair of locks to lock them. The Big Powderhounds are fairly wide (Yakima claims 6 pairs of skis), enough to accommodate at least 6-8 assembled combos (or maybe 12 rods with no reels). The racks run about $120 in my neck of the woods, and are ready to mount to factory roof racks without needing to buy anything else. The locks are extra, though.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I still say you ought to give me the car so you don't have to worry about the mileage....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You pick them up at HTO?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> I still say you ought to give me the car so you don't have to worry about the mileage....


 Haha, you're real funny dude. I think you should just pay for my gas. That way, you can feel like you're contributing to da feeshing even if you can't go. Hey, you didn't call me back...you missed a heck of a time down at PLO...even HuskyMD caught fish! 



okimavich said:


> You pick them up at HTO?


 For a moment there, I couldn't figure out what you were asking me...:redface: No, I got them from REI. I was out at the DMV last week, and there was a REI on the other side of the highway so I went to look (not expecting to see anything). Turns out they had the Yakima BP's in stock, and with a 20% off coupon, it was cheaper than online


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

*I got those*

same racks. I drive for a living (to the tune of 40k miles a year). I don't notice much in way of a mileage difference with or w/out them, but the noise drives me crazy! Just 4 screws and there on or off in less than 5 min.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually have that same setup... Love it.. REI rocks..



AtlantaKing said:


> Haha, you're real funny dude. I think you should just pay for my gas. That way, you can feel like you're contributing to da feeshing even if you can't go. Hey, you didn't call me back...you missed a heck of a time down at PLO...even HuskyMD caught fish!
> 
> For a moment there, I couldn't figure out what you were asking me...:redface: No, I got them from REI. I was out at the DMV last week, and there was a REI on the other side of the highway so I went to look (not expecting to see anything). Turns out they had the Yakima BP's in stock, and with a 20% off coupon, it was cheaper than online


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Re B8 said:


> same racks. I drive for a living (to the tune of 40k miles a year). I don't notice much in way of a mileage difference with or w/out them, but the noise drives me crazy! Just 4 screws and there on or off in less than 5 min.


40,000 miles per year  Are you a travelling salesman or something? Or do you have Yakima racks on your Kenworth?


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> 40,000 miles per year  Are you a travelling salesman or something? Or do you have Yakima racks on your Kenworth?


I'm a courier for lawyers!:--|


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

now thats the best use for :--| that ive seen in a long time if I do say so myself,


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

As far as the noise it can get anoying if there isn't anything on the rack. Its funny because it makes less noise with my kayak on there than when it is empty. I find however that if I slide the front bar all the way back when not in use the noise goes away.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

A truck or and SUV there will be no noticeable difference. Now a small aerodynamic car yes.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, I put my Big Powderhound rack on, and it's nice! Now, I can drive around with surf rods without a bunch of rod tips threatening to blind me when I check my side mirrors 

I took them on a 150+ mile road trip this weekend, with rods in them. The mileage was just fine and noise was not too bad. However, driving around yesterday with no rods, it made a weird whistling noise, like a 747 taking off


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, I put my Big Powderhound rack on, and it's nice! Now, I can drive around with surf rods without a bunch of rod tips threatening to blind me when I check my side mirrors
> 
> I took them on a 150+ mile road trip this weekend, with rods in them. The mileage was just fine and noise was not too bad. However, driving around yesterday with no rods, it made a weird whistling noise, like a 747 taking off


Where's the report cleatus... road trip w/ equipment and no report?????


----------

